# Facebook won't load DNS error



## pinkmadtracey (May 18, 2010)

Been using facebook for years and this is the first time i have ever seen this happen no other website is coming up with this only when i try to log into facebook!!

*It comes up with The webpage "**www.facebook.com**" cannot be found DNS error occurred. Server cannot be found.The link may be broken*

Please help me asap need my facebook

Anyone??


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Please don't post duplicate threads. If your thread is in an inappropriate forum, please report it and a moderator will move it.
Continue the problem resolution here: http://forums.techguy.org/virus-other-malware-removal/923755-facebook-wont-load-dns-error.html


----------

